# Removing CWM for phone return (Solved)



## JDinAZ

Ok, I have a Samsung Showcase. I will be returning it in a few days due to hardware failure problem. I used Odin and flashed the stock El20 rom I found on here and everything works fine except my carrier ISN'T cspire. There is a few cspire bloatware apps on it that of course I cant remove without root. All of the rooting methods ive read on here require pushing a cwm recovery via odin.

So now I'm stuck with a problem. I'f I leave the phone how it is now and return it it will be obvious I did something to it cause there will be cspire apps on it. If I root it and delete the apps It will be obvious I did something to it cause it will have a custom boot recovery on it.

My question how can I remove the cspire bloatware and cover my tracks but NOT leaving behind either root or a CWM recovery?


----------



## Adelos

Honestly I doubt they would check for rooting. There isn't a Showcase Odin?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JDinAZ

There isnt one for my carrier no. I went ahead and rooted it and removed all the cspire bloat that would give me away. Im going to clean out all the root stuff next. I really just need to figure out how I can remove CWM recovery now and it will look totally stock. There has to be a way to remove CWM.


----------



## kwineon

JDinAZ said:


> There isnt one for my carrier no. I went ahead and rooted it and removed all the cspire bloat that would give me away. Im going to clean out all the root stuff next. I really just need to figure out how I can remove CWM recovery now and it will look totally stock. There has to be a way to remove CWM.


Maybe you can mess with an Odin ready tar file and remove everything but the recovery? Or just remove the bloat on the stock one that way? I haven't messed with tar files yet to see if this is even possible. Just migrated from an HTC, everything is .zip, device.


----------



## larryp1962

Try factory reset


----------



## JDinAZ

kwineon said:


> Maybe you can mess with an Odin ready tar file and remove everything but the recovery? Or just remove the bloat on the stock one that way? I haven't messed with tar files yet to see if this is even possible. Just migrated from an HTC, everything is .zip, device.


I don't know if that's even possible but worth looking into.


----------



## JWnSC

I'll post a download link for the generic ei20 odin file tomorrow. I'd post a link now, but damn feds smashed megaupload.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## shag_on_e

JDinAZ said:


> There isnt one for my carrier no. I went ahead and rooted it and removed all the cspire bloat that would give me away. Im going to clean out all the root stuff next. I really just need to figure out how I can remove CWM recovery now and it will look totally stock. There has to be a way to remove CWM.


Download the program Heimdall, unzip the EI20, install Heimdall drivers, flash only recovery.bin, and you should be good. Heimdall is like Odin, but can flash individual parts of the whole stock ROM.

~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


----------



## kwineon

shag_on_e said:


> Download the program Heimdall, unzip the EI20, install Heimdall drivers, flash only recovery.bin, and you should be good. Heimdall is like Odin, but can flash individual parts of the whole stock ROM.
> 
> ~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


Great info!


----------



## JDinAZ

shag_on_e said:


> Download the program Heimdall, unzip the EI20, install Heimdall drivers, flash only recovery.bin, and you should be good. Heimdall is like Odin, but can flash individual parts of the whole stock ROM.
> 
> ~~~~There is no spoon~~~~


Awesome! I will give this a try tomorrow. Thanks for the info.


----------



## JWnSC

Here you go http://db.tt/ePIh1KDn this is the ei20 build for ntelos. I think alltell uses it also. Use 7zip or a similar program to unzip the file.

Edit: changed the link to a non password protected zip file.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## JDinAZ

JWnSC said:


> Here you go http://db.tt/zVXtam9X this is the ei20 build for ntelos. I think alltell uses it also. Use 7zip or a similar program to unzip the file.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot really appreciate it. Lots of helpful information here. Thanks everyone for the help.

BTW That rar is password protected. Any Idea what it might be?

*EDIT* Ok, last edit in case someone else's search brings them to this thread. The rar pw for the above rom that JWnSC linked is I897UCJH7

After giving this a try in Heimdall it DID in fact work perfectly. I was able to flash just the stock recovery removing any trace of CWM recovery and bringing the phone back to a stock condition ready to be returned to my cell phone company for warranty work. As you can see that it was warranty work it was very important that I didn't VOID my warranty *wink*

Thanks again all for the help marking this solved!


----------



## JWnSC

Sorry about that, had all my stuff on megaupload unzipped. Who ever I got it from password protected it. I'll post what I have hopefully later today. Glad everything worked out for you.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## NemOmeN

Neither of those passwords worked for me...


----------



## JWnSC

Nusince said:


> That's only because XDA is the grandfather of Android Dev sites. In time though, in time.


fixed the link to a non password protected zip file. I'd give you the password but don't remember it, got the file a while back from someone. luckily I had it unzipped on my computer. I rezipped the file and reuploaded it.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

